# 8600GT 256MB or 8600GT 512MB?



## Sreeejith (Oct 10, 2007)

I am planning to buy a 8600GT 256MB or 8600GT 512MB card from zebronics. I want to know whether 8600GT 512MB card will give any better performance than 8600GT 256MB card? One of my friend said buying 8600GT 256MB is better because its cheaper and the 512MB and the 256MB cards dont have much difference and both of them give same performance.

and also i want know whether Zebronics 8600GT cards will run on my system. Here is my current system Specs:

AMD Athlon 2400+ 
2.01 GHz
Zion 1.25GB DDR3 RAM
256KB L2 Cache
"Gigabyte 7VM333M-RZ" Motherboard
Index 400W PSU


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

Dude 256mb cards have ddr3 memory and 512mb ones have ddr2 memory usulayy so it is advicable to go for 256mb model anyday.Even if 512mb model too has ddr3 memory the 8600gt is unable to make use of full 512mb so why waste money.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 10, 2007)

Sreeejith said:
			
		

> I am planning to buy a 8600GT 256MB or 8600GT 512MB card from zebronics. I want to know whether 8600GT 512MB card will give any better performance than 8600GT 256MB card? One of my friend said buying 8600GT 256MB is better because its cheaper and the 512MB and the 256MB cards dont have much difference and both of them give same performance.
> 
> and also i want know whether Zebronics 8600GT cards will run on my system. Here is my current system Specs:
> 
> ...



r u sure ????


----------



## navisangha (Oct 10, 2007)

wats the price of the both??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 10, 2007)

looking at your system, unless you upgrade its wise to go in for the 256mb version.


----------



## Sreeejith (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion guys. Tomorrow morning i will go and buy the 256MB version 




			
				navisangha said:
			
		

> wats the price of the both??



The prize of Zebronics 8600GT 256MB is Rs.5,9000/- and 8600GT 512MB is Rs.6,890/-


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 11, 2007)

If it falls in ur budget the Asus 8600 GT is pretty decent too .


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 11, 2007)

Spend some 2k more for Asus 8600 GT with HDMI & HDCP


----------



## desiibond (Oct 11, 2007)

Sreeejith said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestion guys. Tomorrow morning i will go and buy the 256MB version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Sincere suggestion: Don't go for Zebronics Graphics card.

Go for ASUS/XFX/Gigabyte/MSI. 

If your monitor's max resolution is 1024x768 or 1280x1024, take 256MB card as you cannot stress this card on that resolution.

If you have higher resolution monitor, better take 512MB card as the latest games show amazing graphics at higher resolution and a 512MB GPU is absolutely necessary.

eg: Bioshock, oblivion etc need a 512MB card for smooth gameplay.

XFX has very strong line up in India and their prices are very competitive.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 11, 2007)

desiibond said:
			
		

> My Sincere suggestion: Don't go for Zebronics Graphics card.
> 
> Go for ASUS/XFX/Gigabyte/MSI.
> 
> ...


I am also planning for graphic card next month.. which should i go for.
i have intel D945GCL mobo with core 2 duo and etc etc.I have budget of max 8k.. I have little knowledge about graphic card! Also the cards u guys mentioned does it support direct x 10 or if not is that of any use for now and next 2yrs gaming.. any idea..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 11, 2007)

@Sreeejith
ur mobo dun have PCIE slot. So u cant use 8600GT.
Look for 7600GT AGP.
Ur mobo has only an AGP4x slot, so it can't even use full perfomance of 7600GT.
So better go for 7600GS AGP. It wud scale down to 4x.


I wud suggest u to go for a sub 6k mobo+X2proccy+mem nd stick with onboard[there are gud onboards out there like 6100, X1250] nd invest for a card later. Coz even if u managed to got a gud AGP card, ur syste won't be able to use it even 60%.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 11, 2007)

^^^ Oh, thats a nice find aravind!! Everyone overlooked his mobo!! Its a Via KM266 based mobo (tho it supports DDR 333 RAM) and doesn't support PCI-E. 

7600GT AGP is the best bet, 256mb is the most you are limited to.


----------



## Sreeejith (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG!! i already orderd that card! 

But on gigabyte website it shows that my motherboard has
1 x AGP slot (4X)
3 x PCI slots (PCI 2.2 compliant)

*here is the link - *www.gigabyte.in/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=1781 *

Here is my motherboard pic, i think this one is the pci slot

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/1285/dsc00083ju1.jpg


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 11, 2007)

Which card you ordered?

You can't use any PCI-Express cards with this motherboard unless you find an AGP to PCI-Express converter. But I don't recommend it! 

If its 7600 GT AGP, you can get almost the full advantage in 4x speed. (there is no major diff. unless you are running more than 800 Mhz FSB)



> Doom 3 Timedemo "Demo1.demo":
> 
> AGP 4X: 71.2
> AGP 8X: 71.6
> ...


 
Or Better upgrade your motherboard..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 11, 2007)

The cards needs a PCIE x16 slot nd not the older PCI 2.2 slots.

Newer mobos comes with PCIE X16 slot which replaced the older AGP 8X slots nd  PCIE is not backward compatible with AGP.

@Sreeejith
did ya order via online???or local vendor?
If local vendor, then cancel da order. If online then give a lil upgrade to ur PC.
U can get a decent dual core+mobo+mem for sub 6k.


----------



## Sreeejith (Oct 11, 2007)

@aravind,
i order it online 

Can you suggest a good motherboard for 6k?
Can i use my current AMD AthlonXP 2400+ with that motherboard?
If not please suggest a good one. I want an Intel motherboard if none of the *good* mobo support my current processor.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 11, 2007)

Graphics memory has a lot to do with screen resolution. If it's somewhere in the 1280 range, then 256MB should be fine. Only on 1650+ displays should you bother with a 512MB...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 11, 2007)

For 6k da best deal is AMD.
AMD Athlon X2 4000+ : 2.6k
Asus or MSI VIA mobo like K9V : 2k
1GB DDR2 667: 1.4k

if u can invest 700 bucks more then u can get an nvidia chipset mobo which cud let u overclock ur CPu to ur needs.
Asus M2N MX SE: 2.7k. Its much better than via mobo[especially if u plan to overclock].
Or get MSI's ATI based mobo MSI K9A GM2 for 2.4k. Its better than M2N MX,but has only 2 memory slots.

Couple it with da 8600GT nd u can play all games till date @ max @ 1024*768 or 1280*1024


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 12, 2007)

Sreeejith said:
			
		

> @aravind,
> i order it online
> 
> Can you suggest a good motherboard for 6k?
> ...



Your proccy is quite old !
You cant find any mobo for your socket A procy now.
Your best bet is to upgrade the system.

Ya..AMD AM2 X2 4000+ is your best bet buddy !


----------



## assasin (Oct 12, 2007)

get a Intel E2140 and 946 mobo.


----------



## Sreeejith (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion aravind 
I just bought them and it cost Rs.6900


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 13, 2007)

Sreeejith said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestion aravind
> I just bought them and it cost Rs.6900



wht brand ???


----------



## Sreeejith (Oct 14, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> wht brand ???


ASUS M2N MX SE mobo 
AMD Athlon X2 4000+
1GB DDR2 RAM

all these for Rs.6900 and Zebronics 8600GT 256MB for Rs.6000


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

Sreeejith said:
			
		

> ASUS M2N MX SE mobo
> AMD Athlon X2 4000+
> 1GB DDR2 RAM
> 
> all these for Rs.6900 and Zebronics 8600GT 256MB for Rs.6000



if u can shell out another 700 Rs go for XFX 8600gt 256.. coz they are really good @ performance..

zebronics have i think in ur case may  be  ddr2 ram in it ..

but XFX 8600GT 256 which i bought few weeks back has got DDR3 which far better than DDR2..

700Rs is deciding factor


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

arre bhai log now XFX 8600gt 256mb ddr3 is selling at 6.2k.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 14, 2007)

I think he had already got da items. All da prices dat he bought seems a bit higher than normal. Maybe its due to da location.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> arre bhai log now XFX 8600gt 256mb ddr3 is selling at 6.2k.


wht 6.2k?? includung taxes...???
r u sure bro??

coz i just bought a week b4


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^^lol yes.Check out itwares.com they have shown 6.2k(taxes extra) so I think if you buy it personally then it should not by any means cost you more than 6.2k.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^lol yes.Check out itwares.com they have shown 6.2k(taxes extra) so I think if you buy it personally then it should not by any means cost you more than 6.2k.



no how much is vat ??  ie in %???

this is horrible ... have the price have come down ??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 14, 2007)

dats not horrible, dude.....
Its gud dat da prics are coming down.
I bought my 7600GT last October for 11500/- nd within a year its bout haf. But no use to mourn at dat.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^very true.I am waiting when its price drops to 5k or even lesser(hopefully in november when Nvidia releases its next level og graphic cards)


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^lol yes.Check out itwares.com they have shown 6.2k(taxes extra) so I think if you buy it personally then it should not by any means cost you more than 6.2k.



IT wares prices are already a bit on the higher side generally..so the actual price in the lammy shops might be cheaper


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> dats not horrible, dude.....
> Its gud dat da prics are coming down.
> I bought my 7600GT last October for 11500/- nd within a year its bout haf. But no use to mourn at dat.



no its terribly horrible    when u get gfx card a week b4 for 6800 Rs and now u see the price is 6200 Rs   


anyway .. leave it .. 

wht cards are going to get launched....???


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^^Thats why I said the price should not be more than 6.2k if you buy it personally.I think it should be easily available at 5.5k.

8800gt is releasing.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 14, 2007)

Sreeejith said:
			
		

> OMG!! i already orderd that card!



Which card u got.....and if u intend to sell is PM me .....


----------



## baccilus (Oct 18, 2007)

XFX 8600GT has got serious heating problems. Ask anyone who has it. Or most of them do have this problem I bet. Just search online.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 18, 2007)

^^ i can confirm that .. .


----------



## baccilus (Oct 18, 2007)

@sagargv: Are you thinking of getting it replaced? I have already got my XFX 8500GT replaced once but the replaced piece again had the same problem. Now I think I will wait a couple of months to make sure they clear their defective lot and then return it again.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 19, 2007)

yup . pestering the vendor to take it back . i expect he'll take it today .
it will b really boring if we get faulty cards again . . .we'll have to get it replaced again . . .i have a gr8 idea . i'll OC this maximally and play some benchies and somehow burn it . then my pop will get me a new one , say the 8800GT ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

^^lol man very good Idea.8800gt is one kickass card.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 19, 2007)

yup . really , thats my plan . i hope it takes the grandma p4 away with it . . .then i can get a new proccy too . ..


----------



## src2206 (Oct 20, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> i have a gr8 idea . i'll OC this maximally and play some benchies and somehow burn it . then my pop will get me a new one , say the 8800GT ??



I thought OC voids your warrenty.


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 20, 2007)

I own a ASUS Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT 256 MB DDR 3.
It cost me about 8000 Rs but on the box it is shown Rs 10120/-
I dont have PCI-e slot so I will get my new motherboard today with PCI-e support.

^ On the graphics card's CD, it has Direct X 9.0. I think it is a DX 10 card so it should have dx 10 drivers on the cd. Do i have to manually download dx 10 drivers?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

@Harry Potter - It has Dx9 cause that'll help if you install it on XP. To run it for DirectX 10 games, you obviously need Windows Vista which has it (DirectX 10) by default. There is no Dx10 for XP.


----------



## src2206 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi QwertyManiac

Will these DX10 cards will be compatible with future upgrades of DirectX? If not, then is it really wise to spend thousands of rupees on DX10 cards?


----------



## spikygv (Oct 20, 2007)

it wont b fully compatible . but dx10.1 will have minor changes , so not many games will demand that in the next 1-2 yrs ..if u own a dx9 card now , no point in changing . if u're buying a new one neway , a dx10 maybe better . ofcorse , if u intend to change the card again within a year , 7900GS will b better than 8600GT .


----------



## src2206 (Oct 20, 2007)

I do not own any PCIe card for now, it is my X3000 on board graphics that feeds the Graphics needs of my PC. I am planning to get one. One of my good friend advised me to get 8400GS from XFX as that will be a great value for money, considering the fact that if I need to replace, least investment will go to drain.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 20, 2007)

8400GS isnt for games . .wats ur budget ? for today's games 8600GT is almost forming minimmum for decent gaming at 1024x768.


----------



## src2206 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not much...preferably within 5k. Do you mean that I can't play any games with 8400GS in 1024x768 setting? Not that I play a lot of games..and I am not at all a gamer. I play games occasionally just as a stress buster.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 21, 2007)

8400GS performace is damn low . . better to slightly extend ur budget and get a BIG / XFX ( check temps if u do ) 8600GT GDDR3 ( not ddr2 )  which costs abt 6.2k. if u dont mind playing at lower res then 8400GS will b fine.  .


----------



## src2206 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks sagargv


----------



## mumbaiite123 (Oct 27, 2007)

i think nvidia sparkle is as good as xfx and msi at a much better rate...think abt it..!!
i've been using it for some time  now and i knw its a big hit in europe and aus...recently come to india !


----------



## bikdel (Oct 27, 2007)

^^^ ive had really bad experiences woth sparkle cards....


@ src 2206...

your onboard x3000 is already sufficiient of ur not a heavy gamer....

check this to see what games run on ur gfx *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60232

anywyas 8400gs over x3000 wont be much of an upgrade...

buying a card then look for no less than XFX built 8600 GT 256 mb ddr3


----------



## src2206 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello bikdel

I have been using this X3000 for less than a month, and after the latest upgrade of the driver, it seems quite good for an on board one. I also think that 8400GS will not that good of an investment over X3000. I have inquired at a shop today and they told me the following price:

* XFX 8400GX- 2550/- + tax
XFX 8600GT- 5850/- + tax

*8600GT is with DDR3 mamory. 
But it also seems that in long run neither of these cards are good enough to provide decent future proof cushion (even for a very casual gamer like me). I also came to know about a new card from nVidia stable to be launched on 31st of this month. If I am not mistaken, 8600GT will go down further in price, if the new card get some success (or even if not).


----------

